
Magpul Flashlight Gun Transformer Concept [flash movie] - chaostheory
http://gizmodo.com/365738/from-flashlight-to-flash-fight-with-the-fmg+9-concept-from-magpul
======
TheTarquin
The FMG-9's been all over the gunnie blogs lately. As LawDog put it: "Now,
that's just flat neater than kitten toes."
(<http://thelawdogfiles.blogspot.com/2008/03/want.html>)

Admittedly, it's just a concept gun and, even if it weren't, entirely unlikely
to survive the political and technical trials of getting to market. But still,
how friggin' cool is that?

It's amazing what people can do with a glock, some ingenuity, and one too many
screenings of the transformers movie.

